# brusher road, Stalybridge - good or bad?



## superhero1234 (Oct 24, 2014)

Im just wondering if anyone could advise me what's Stalybridge like to live in. Ive seen a property I really like, its an ex council property on brushes road. I am aware that there are some new build houses on brushes road..

I am not from the area but I love the countryside view. Ive checked the crime rate and apparently the crime rate is higher than a few of those highest crime town like Levenshulme and gorton which doesnt seem right

Any advise or comment from anyone who knows the area would be much appreciated


----------



## coley (Oct 24, 2014)

superhero1234 said:


> Im just wondering if anyone could advise me what's Stalybridge like to live in. Ive seen a property I really like, its an ex council property on brushes road. I am aware that there are some new build houses on brushes road..
> 
> I am not from the area but I love the countryside view. Ive checked the crime rate and apparently the crime rate is higher than a few of those highest crime town like Levenshulme and gorton which doesnt seem right
> 
> Any advise or comment from anyone who knows the area would be much appreciated



Post this on general, it will be moved but it will catch attention, "here" is a somewhat "remote outpost" of u75, good luck


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Oct 24, 2014)

superhero1234 said:


> Im just wondering if anyone could advise me what's Stalybridge like to live in. Ive seen a property I really like, its an ex council property on brushes road. I am aware that there are some new build houses on brushes road..
> 
> I am not from the area but I love the countryside view. Ive checked the crime rate and apparently the crime rate is higher than a few of those highest crime town like Levenshulme and gorton which doesnt seem right
> 
> Any advise or comment from anyone who knows the area would be much appreciated


Don't know much about what it's like to live there, but I've been a few times out walking. Nice bar at the station, and it has a tripe shop. A tripe shop is all a town needs really.  

For crime, I think Stalybridge is quite depressed economically, as it's tucked away by the Pennines, so that might be a reason. The town centre makes this very clear - I was there last year and at least 50% of the shops were empty. It felt like it was on its uppers.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Oct 25, 2014)

I've had a look on the map for Brusher Road on the map and can't find that, only a Brushes Road - is that what you mean?  If it is, I know where it is and it doesn't seem too bad when I was walking in the area.  Brushes Road heads out of Staly towards Walkerwood Reservoir, so you're very close to the hills there and good walking if you're into that sort of thing.  The houses look like typical 50s/60s council housing - decent builds, and the street has trees on it according to street view. 

Here is the Brushes Valley in 1910 to show how close it is to the Pennines.  The road is Brushes Road.


----------



## The Boy (Oct 25, 2014)

Stalyvegas, eh?  Agreed that the town does seem a bit down on its luck.  But as farmerbarleymow says, the pub at the train station is proper nice.  As is the tripe shop.

No idea what it's like to live there though.  Seems a fair bit of nightlife but not the sort of stuff that would have me excited.  13 minutes by train to/Piccadilly - though not sure when the train stops running.

Levy is OK btw, though folks didn't speak so highly of Gorton.


----------



## Part 2 (Oct 31, 2014)

What type of crimes are happening there? I wonder if the nightlife has an effect on the crime rate?

Anything I ever see in the news about Stalybridge is about someone being assaulted after drinking and having known some people who used to drink there that doesn't surprise me much.


----------



## moose (Oct 31, 2014)

Yeah, drunken idiocy mainly - it's a drinking town.


----------

